

Building Professional Financial Projections - Flemlord
http://www.nesheimgroup.com/quickup
With my first startup company, we only had about 2 weeks to prepare for our first VC presentation. I needed a quick way to build a professional-looking spreadsheet with projections. John L. Hesheim, author of High Tech Startup, sells a spreadsheet template for $25 on his website. I entered our numbers and specifics into the spreadsheet and it did the trick. I highly recommend it to anybody building a business plan.
======
Flemlord
With my first startup company, we only had about 2 weeks to prepare for our
first VC presentation. I needed a quick way to build a professional-looking
spreadsheet with projections. John L. Hesheim, author of High Tech Startup,
sells a spreadsheet template for $25 on his website. I entered our numbers and
specifics into the spreadsheet and it did the trick. I highly recommend it to
anybody building a business plan.

